# What's Your Favorite JRPG? (That isn't Final Fantasy)



## Lucy Bones (Apr 17, 2010)

There are so many great JRPG's (Japanese Role Playing Game) that fall under the radar because of the gaming monster that is Final Fantasy.

What is your favorite JRPG?

My personal favorite is Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New Age.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 18, 2010)

Brave Fencer Musashiden.

Hey, it's not Final Fantasy :mrgreen:


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 18, 2010)

The World Ends With You

/thread


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 18, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> There are so many great JRPG's (Japanese Role Playing Game) that fall under the radar because of the gaming monster that is Final Fantasy.
> 
> What is your favorite JRPG?
> 
> My personal favorite is Tales of Destiny:Remake.


Much better.


----------



## Vintage (Apr 18, 2010)

even though lufia II is pretty bad it's still one of my favorites


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 18, 2010)

*Dragon Warrior III*


----------



## Takun (Apr 18, 2010)

Does Persona count?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 18, 2010)

Takun said:


> Does Persona count?


Well, that would be a JRPG. :V


----------



## Takun (Apr 18, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Well, that would be a JRPG. :V



I don't keep up with you damn kids and your newfangled genre systems and what's in and what's out and all that jazz.  Get off my lawn.  >:c


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 18, 2010)

Takun said:


> Does Persona count?


They say "KOON" "CHAN" "SENPIE" etc. 



So of course it's a jrpg game.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 18, 2010)

Takun said:


> I don't keep up with you damn kids and your newfangled genre systems and what's in and what's out and all that jazz.  Get off my lawn.  >:c


No, it's nice here! :V


----------



## Takun (Apr 18, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> They say "KOON" "CHAN" "SENPIE" etc.
> 
> 
> 
> So of course it's a jrpg game.



Well you see, it's fun so I wasn't sure!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 18, 2010)

Takun said:


> Well you see, it's fun so I wasn't sure!


 Are you saying that Dragon Quest isn't fun??????


----------



## Takun (Apr 18, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Are you saying that Dragon Quest isn't fun??????



OF COURSE.

No I actually own like two copies on NES cause the battery died in my first copy a few years ago. D:


----------



## Runefox (Apr 18, 2010)

Hmm. Toss-up between the Megaten series and Seiken Densetsu 3. SD3's elaborate and branching storyline+2-player is pretty difficult to ignore. But Megaten is just so awesome.


----------



## Browder (Apr 18, 2010)

Kingdom Hearts. :V


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> Kingdom Hearts. :V


Get out of my thread, faggot.


----------



## Browder (Apr 18, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Get out of my thread, faggot.



Fine, I'll be serious. 

Golden Sun. Or maybe Magi Nation.


----------



## lionalliance (Apr 18, 2010)

Golden Sun

and

Kingdom Hearts 
don't like it?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm also quite a large fan of the Tales series.

(post 1000 yeah :V)


----------



## zesty (Apr 18, 2010)

I liked Breath of Fire 3.  It had great graphics for a PS1 game and the story (as I remember anway..) was very interesting.


----------



## Rai Toku (Apr 18, 2010)

Mother 2/Earthbound

Crazy and quirky with a dark twist now and again.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 18, 2010)

Takun said:


> OF COURSE.
> 
> No I actually own like two copies on NES cause the battery died in my first copy a few years ago. D:


And you didn't play III-VI?


Why?


----------



## MitchZer0 (Apr 18, 2010)

Barver Battle saga for the Gen.

Oh wait, that's a CRPG

I guess Zelda if you count that


----------



## Takun (Apr 18, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> And you didn't play III-VI?
> 
> 
> Why?



Because for the most part I don't care about video games at all and moved on?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 18, 2010)

Takun said:


> Because for the most part I don't care about video games at all and moved on?


 Oh you.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Apr 18, 2010)

Would Demon's Souls count? I mean From Software is a japanese devolper.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 18, 2010)

I enjoyed the original lunar games, when they were on sega cd.
As well as grandia and the Dragon quest games.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 18, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> The World Ends With You
> 
> /thread



this^


----------



## RohanDaKitty (Apr 18, 2010)

I'll take the risk of stating in this thread that my fav JRPG is Final Fantasy VII... Cliche, I know. I know. But I don'y know as many JRPG's as the others in this thread...

But I did kinda find it interesting a lot of the games mentioned seem to be older titles? Which, I suppose, makes a sense to me personally. As I am finding JRPG's a bit to linear for my liking these days. I found Lost Odyssey, Eternal Sonata and Final Fantasy XII and XIII extremely hard to get into.

I find myself sticking closer to western RPG's, as I think they often allow more freedom, in terms of movement and character customisation.  I'm ashamed to say my first Elder Scrolls game was Oblivion, but after that, the JRPG model felt really restrictive.

Anyone else think the JRPG formula might be getting a bit dated?


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 18, 2010)

Super Mario RPG (followed by all the other Mario RPGs)


----------



## Chmat (Apr 18, 2010)

The only JRPGs I've acctually played are some zelda games and pokemon (if this counts?). I have never concidered buying JRPGs becouse of this stereotype: Whiny teenager who have crazy hair and that the storyline twist and turn more than an eel.


----------



## Myoti (Apr 18, 2010)

All the Mario RPG games. All of 'em.



> Or maybe Magi Nation.


Magi Nation isn't Japanese. It's a fun game and one of the few with an "animoo" style that I don't hate, but it's not necessarily a JRPG. :V



> I find myself sticking closer to western RPG's, as I think they often allow more freedom, in terms of movement and character customisation. I'm ashamed to say my first Elder Scrolls game was Oblivion, but after that, the JRPG model felt really restrictive.
> 
> Anyone else think the JRPG formula might be getting a bit dated?


With many of them, yes. The problem is that it seems like most of the JRPG methods are surprisingly easy to make, so many companies won't move from it.

I've also started liking alot more Western ones lately, though incidentally I haven't personally liked the Elder Scrolls. 

Tried Oblivion, got to Level 5 killing a town, kinda got bored after awhile. Didn't even get that far in Morrowind (though at least Morrowind used actual full models that were different from the humans for the beast people : x ).

This talk of outdated stuff reminds me...



> Are you saying that Dragon Quest isn't fun??????



Yup.


----------



## Envy (Apr 18, 2010)

Myoti said:


> Magi Nation isn't Japanese. It's a fun game and one of the few with an "animoo" style that I don't hate, but it's not necessarily a JRPG. :V



It depends somewhat on your definition, but in my book a JRPG isn't necessarily of Japanese origin, merely in the style of a linear RPG similar to Final Fantasies or Dragon Quests.

Basically, if it's an RPG where your progress in a largely linear fashion and most probably have pregenerated characters, it's a JRPG. Even if it's German and involving cat people fighting miners or whatever.

A WRPG is it's inverse; your Fallouts and Elder Scrolls. You create your own characters and have a largely free-roaming experiance and complete quests at your leasure, and can most often go wherever you want with maybe a few limitations to make you don't completely sequance break. A Japanese example is The Dark Spire, which is heavily based off the classic Wizardry series.

So basically, what I'm saying is that a genra should be defined by a gameplay style and not it's country of origin. Magi Nation falls far more under the JRPG monkier than the WRPG one.




Chmat said:


> The only JRPGs I've acctually played are some zelda games and pokemon (if this counts?). I have never concidered buying JRPGs becouse of this stereotype: Whiny teenager who have crazy hair and that the storyline twist and turn more than an eel.



Aww, come now. You shouldn't write off a genra based on something you immediately before described as a stereotype.

Now, not liking the gameplay style on the other hand is a perfectly valid reason.



Takun said:


> No I actually own like two copies on NES cause the battery died in my first copy a few years ago. D:



There are guides available online to replace the battery. If your not technologically inclined, you can probably take it to a store to have it fixed. Retro game stores are probably your best bet if theres one in your area.


----------



## Takun (Apr 18, 2010)

Envy said:


> It depends somewhat on your definition, but in my book a JRPG isn't necessarily of Japanese origin, merely in the style of a linear RPG similar to Final Fantasies or Dragon Quests.
> 
> Basically, if it's an RPG where your progress in a largely linear fashion and most probably have pregenerated characters, it's a JRPG. Even if it's German and involving cat people fighting miners or whatever.
> 
> ...



No, like I said I own two copies.  As in, it only cost a dollar to buy another copy.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 18, 2010)

Myoti said:


> Yup.


 I was talking to Takun, NOT YOU.


----------



## Zydala (Apr 18, 2010)

D-Does nobody else play the Suikoden games? D: D:

It's like pokemon except GOTTA CATCH ALL THE 108 STARS OF DESTINY yeaaah BD

ummm let's see other than suikoden, maybe persona and chrono cross? I play a lot of rpgs but I don't always enjoy them as much as I used to.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 18, 2010)

Zydala said:


> D-Does nobody else play the Suikoden games? D: D:


I played Tierkreis, Does that count?


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 18, 2010)

i havent played THAT many jrpgs yet... the ones i played so far are lost odyssey (sucks imo, didnt finish it yet), golden sun, some games from the "tales of" series (didnt like them) and chrono trigger. and the FF series of course.
so ill just go with golden sun^^


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 18, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> i havent played THAT many jrpgs yet... the ones i played so far are lost odyssey (sucks imo, didnt finish it yet), golden sun, *some games from the "tales of" series (didnt like them)* and chrono trigger. and the FF series of course.
> so ill just go with golden sun^^
> 
> *"tales of" series (didnt like them)
> ...


:evil: Get out.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 18, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> :evil: Get out.



they totally sucked imo^^ i got tales of symphonia from a friend over the weekend and i didnt even finish it because i couldnt stand it


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 18, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> they totally sucked imo^^ i got tales of symphonia from a friend over the weekend and i didnt even finish it because i couldnt stand it


 Too animu?


----------



## Tao (Apr 18, 2010)

I have to admit that Ys: Ark of Naphistim was fun...


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 18, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Too animu?



kinda... i didnt like the overall artstyle. but usually i dont really care about the eyecandy, thats why i dont like FF13 as well  it looks good but there isnt much to it in the other aspects of the game


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Apr 18, 2010)

Tales of Symphonia

heh well, that's my only JRPG I own...


----------



## Twylyght (Apr 18, 2010)

Suikoden 1 & 2
Star ocean
The Persona and Megaten Series
Jade Cocoon 1 & 2


----------



## Squiggles (Apr 18, 2010)

Phantast Star/Phantasty Star Online series
Chrono Trigger
Legend of Dragoon


----------



## Sulggo (Apr 18, 2010)

Parisite eve


----------



## Silver Dragon (Apr 19, 2010)

My favorite JRPGs are:

Disgea 3: Absence of Justice
Mr. Champloo is also my favorite video game character XD

Valkyria Chronicles
Isara's death was one of the saddest moments that I have ever witnessed in a video game.


----------



## Zydala (Apr 19, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> I played Tierkreis, Does that count?



Uh well it was good in my opinion but all the suikoden fans have been picky about the direction of the story since after the third one. try one of the first ones if you ever have a chance :>

I also gotta jump on the 'not so fond of the Tales games' thing. I tried liking them but they all have this... bad problem with dialogue and pacing and character. the fighting is okay? but I dunno the rest was not very engaging in the slightest.


----------



## Issashu (Apr 19, 2010)

Squiggles said:


> Phantast Star/Phantasty Star Online series
> Chrono Trigger
> Legend of Dragoon


 
+1
Especially Phantasy star 4


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 19, 2010)

Lunar: Silver Star Story Complete !


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Apr 19, 2010)

Chrono Trigger forever!

However, Chrono Cross can suck all the eggs.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 19, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> There are so many great JRPG's (Japanese Role Playing Game) that fall under the radar because of the gaming monster that is Final Fantasy.
> 
> What is your favorite JRPG?
> 
> My personal favorite is Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New Age.



Why ToS II why?!  It sucked so badly compared to the first one...

Oh, my fave JRPG's Tales of Symphonia.



Jazzy said:


> Lunar: Silver Star Story Complete !



2nd rarest Playstation I game eh?  I got it in a junk sale for 1$ and  sold it 200$ cuz it sucked so much.


----------



## Madness (Apr 19, 2010)

Super Robot Wars. Especially Super Robot Wars W, the way they linked all the different series together in that particular game was really awesome.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 19, 2010)

FF 8

Thats right I ignored your rules.


----------



## Singularity (Apr 19, 2010)

Other people have already mentioned some of my other favorites, like the Mario RPG series and Disgaea 3. Great battle systems matter as much to me, or more than, a good story.  I gotta say, though, I'm also a huge fan of Mana Khemia. It's battle system is pretty good and fun. The item crafting system was... addicting, though. xD It's a HUGE part of the game. I've yet to play the second one though... I'll have to steal that from my friend.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 19, 2010)

Wild ARMs


----------



## CinnamonApples (Apr 19, 2010)

POKÃ‰MON!!! Just kidding. Would have to be the _Mother_ series.



RohanDaKitty said:


> Anyone else think the JRPG formula might be  getting a bit dated?



I suppose it all depends on your personal taste. I tend to prefer the linearity of most jRPGs because it falls right in line with the plot. I, personally, don't like to get lost in a vast open map for hours until I accidentally happen to stumble upon the next cutscene or objective. Then again, a lot of people _like_ open-ended exploration in their RPGs. *shrugs*


----------



## Squiggles (Apr 19, 2010)

Issashu said:


> +1
> Especially Phantasy star 4



Yeah, I enjoyed PS4. After I had beaten #1 and 2, and played #3, I was like [size=+5]*"Wtf?!"*[/size].

Anyways, Tales of Phantasia was pretty fun too (SNES version, not GBA. That one sucked *big time* IMO).
Breath of Fire series
Secret of Mana
Galarians

I'm sure there's alot more, but I can't think atm. Too sleepy


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 19, 2010)

Squiggles said:


> Anyways, Tales of Phantasia was pretty fun too (SNES version, not GBA. That one sucked *big time* IMO).


 They both sucked.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 19, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> They both sucked.



I don't know you anymore.


Oh wait, I didn't know you to begin with.


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 19, 2010)

Faris said:


> I have to admit that Ys: Ark of Naphistim was fun...



Ys is pretty cool (only played the bundle of the first two games). Lunar is another series I like (only played the first).


----------



## Willow (Apr 19, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> The World Ends With You
> 
> /thread


*falcon hug*

I love you!!


----------



## TheGatekeeper (Apr 19, 2010)

I liked the Grandia series, also Xenogears for the PS1 was awesome.


----------



## Willow (Apr 19, 2010)

As far as JRPGs go though...
I can't count them all...after I finish whatever else I'm doing (playing FFVII and whatnot...) I'll get back to playing Star Ocean

..and does Kingdom Hearts count as Final Fantasy, cuz I love those games


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 20, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I don't know you anymore.
> 
> 
> Oh wait, I didn't know you to begin with.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qP7mK6f7sA


----------



## SirRob (Apr 20, 2010)

Tales of Symphonia. I... I haven't played nearly as many JRPGs as I should have...


----------



## Willow (Apr 20, 2010)

Doesn't the Legend of Zelda count as a JRPG?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 20, 2010)

Don't think so; JRPGs are very distinct.


----------



## Dasaki (Apr 20, 2010)

Tails of Vesperia


----------



## SirRob (Apr 20, 2010)

Dasaki said:


> *Tails* of Vesperia


No this does not make you any more of a furry.


----------



## Dasaki (Apr 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> No this does not make you any more of a furry.


 
...How did I manage to fuck that one up...


----------



## Kyudan (Apr 20, 2010)

It's really hard to choose but I'd have to go with
Shin Megami Tensei 3: Nocturne, but I love all the Megaten games and spin offs.

Other series I enjoyed where the Tales of series, Atelier Iris series, Mana Khemia series, and the Ar Tonelico series.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Apr 20, 2010)

Perverted Impact: Dude! Awesome!

I like Dragon Warrior Monsters and Wild ARMS 2 and 3. I also enjoyed the Breath of Fire series, mostly IV.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> Kingdom Hearts. :V


 
I want to kick your teeth out...


----------



## Zydala (Apr 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I want to kick your teeth out...



That's... a pretty harsh reaction to someone's personal tastes D:

Also I just remembered how fun the Dark Cloud games were, even though they were tough as all hell lol


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Zydala said:


> That's... a pretty harsh reaction to someone's personal tastes D:
> 
> Also I just remembered how fun the Dark Cloud games were, even though they were tough as all hell lol


 
He knows I'm playing :3


----------



## katsumifur (Apr 20, 2010)

Fucking Golden Sun, the greatest goddamn JRPG for the gameboy advance.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

katsumifur said:


> Fucking Golden Sun, the greatest goddamn JRPG for the gameboy advance.


 
You are instantly awesome for saying that...GOLDEN SUN IS THE SHIT, Issac and Felix are fucking powerhouses and then I had Garret with nothing but cursed gear on lol


----------



## SirRob (Apr 20, 2010)

katsumifur said:


> Fucking Golden Sun, the greatest goddamn JRPG for the gameboy advance.


Because it had a ton of competition in that genre and system.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 20, 2010)

^ So what else was available on the Game Boy Advance when the first Golden Sun came out...? Especially outside of Japan? (Tactics ogre: Knight of Lodis I _think_ came out around Golden Sun did in Japan around the time it was released outside.) 

Tactics Ogre: Let us Cling Together if it counts. 


There, not a game I'll be flamed for liking.


----------



## Zydala (Apr 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You are instantly awesome for saying that...GOLDEN SUN IS THE SHIT, Issac and Felix are fucking powerhouses and then I had Garret with nothing but cursed gear on lol



I loved Piers :3

I think I nearly fell out of my seat when they said they were finally making golden sun 3 for the DS last year lol. Though please please PLEASE none of that weird animal-ese speak from everyone. "WEEwoWEEdleEEDLewoowooWAHWEEdeeLOOdeedah"



			
				Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> So what else was available on the Game Boy Advance when the first Golden Sun came out...?



Not much admittedly! Eventually a lot of good things came out (Summon Nights anyone?) but I'm glad that GS was at least of good quality.


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (Apr 21, 2010)

The lack of Parasite Eve is disturbing (okay, the second one was more action RPG, but I liked both equally, if for different reasons). Best Square series in my opinion. :x


----------



## Lomberdia (Apr 21, 2010)

Golden Sun, Persona 4, Devil Summoner


----------



## Spyena (Apr 21, 2010)

Suikoden I + II, hands down, with Earthbound a close second.

I'm also gonna hop on the "Zelda's not an RPG" bandwagon.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 21, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Tales of Symphonia. I... I haven't played nearly as many JRPGs as I should have...


 WHY DIDN'T YOU PLAY EVERY GAME EVER GOD I HATE YOU


----------



## Lazydabear (Apr 22, 2010)

I kind of liked Xenogears.


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 22, 2010)

Chrono Trigger ^^;


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 22, 2010)

Star Ocean 3: Till the End of Time ~ Love that battle system <3


----------



## Alexis (Apr 24, 2010)

*Enchanted Arms*; First time I've seen an outrageously camp character in a game, and he's in your party.

*Star Ocean*; Last Hope is pretty nails as a combat system, but it looks _oh so good_!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 24, 2010)

Alexis said:


> *Enchanted Arms*; First time I've seen an outrageously camp character in a game, and he's in your party.!








Meet Rand Marks.

He's the first playable gay JRPG character ever made.


Alexis said:


> *Star Ocean*; Last Hope is pretty nails as a combat system, but it looks _oh so good_!


Big lols were had.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 24, 2010)

...you mean they actually defined Rand as gay? I must have missed that.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 24, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> ...you mean they actually defined Rand as gay? I must have missed that.


"Darn.. You've got a _cute face_ for a _guy_ with such a
strange name...... I'm a little disappointed.
...... I was looking forward to seeing a competition between
a weird guy and a pretty girl..
Well, have a good fight..
I'm working at the Coliseum, so I'll see you later."

Wut?


----------

